# .40 SW and .357 SIG hunting round



## nwgahunter

Guys, I am looking for a hunting round for my .40 SW and 357 SIG. Do you have any good recommendations? 

I'll be carrying as a sidearm for dispatch, etc. if needed. 

I would appreciate your input. 

I'm not looking for whether it is an adequate round or not. I'll be hunting with a rifle. This is just in case I have to use it to dispatch an animal.


----------



## golffreak

If using for dispatch I would think most anything would work fine.


----------



## 1022

No "Hunting Round"that I know of................


----------



## nwgahunter

OK..I have to agree with you both actually. So, if you had to pick an expanding round that would have good penetration and expansion without blowing up or just blowing through what would it be. My "guess" is gloden saber" or something like that. I'm not a pistol expert. It appears my weight options are 155, 165, and 180 with 180 having the most options in 40 SW. It appears 125 is the main round for 357 ISG.

I know their are a ton of defense rounds but I don't know about their "huntability". Anything you can provide or give me your ideas on would be good. Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I load a 180gr Hornady XTP for the .40 S&W at 965fps, this would work well to dispatch animals, though I just normally use my rifle.


----------



## nwgahunter

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I load a 180gr Hornady XTP for the .40 S&W at 965fps, this would work well to dispatch animals, though I just normally use my rifle.



Thanks for the info doc. I was thinking about the XTP.


----------



## longbeard83

Buffalo Bore Ammo 

http://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=123

Heavy 357 Sig. Low Flash Pistol and Handgun Ammo - 125 gr. Jacketed Hollow Point (1,425fps/M.E. 564 ft. lbs.) - 20 Round Box

Because you requested it, Buffalo Bore is now producing two full power 357 Sig. loads. These loads are full power 357 Sig. Not the watered down stuff that other factories are already producing. Why is it that a new cartridge gets developed with touted ballistics in the media, only to have the ammo manufacturers "water" it down after a few years on the market? (The same thing happened with the original 10MM) The 357 Sig. was designed to blast a 125gr. bullet at 1,425 FPS out of a four inch carry gun barrel. (Not a much longer test barrel) So, that is what both our loadings do.

We use flash suppressed powder so that you wont be blinded by your own gun fire should you be required to drop the hammer in low light. Since over 90% of civilian shootings in America happen in low light, flash suppressed ammunition is a huge tactical advantage.

Item 25A utilizes the 125gr. Jacketed Hollow Point bullet. It is designed to open radically and penetrate roughly 12 to 14 inches in human tissue. Note my velocities from my real world pistol, (not a test barrel) below.

a. Sig. Mod. 229, 4 inch barrel - 1,430 fps (567 ft. lbs.)

Item 25B utilizes a 124gr. FMJ flat nose bullet at 1,425 fps. This bullet will smash through typical stick frame walls, car doors and a bears skull or shoulder bones. It is designed for those who need deep penetration. It should penetrate 24+ inches in human tissue. If I were carrying a 357 Sig. for defense, I would carry my pistol with our 125gr. JHC (jacketed hollow cavity) loaded in the chamber and the top 4 or 5 rounds in the magazine. The remaining rounds in the magazine would be these FMJ flat nose loads. Why? After the first few rounds are fired in a fight, most opponents will be dead or behind cover. The FMJ flat nose loads will penetrate many types of cover that would stop a hollow nose bullet. Note my velocities, from my real world pistol, (not a test barrel) below.

a. Sig. Mod. 229, 4 inch barrel - 1,433 fps (575 ft. lbs.)

Item 25A - Exterior Ballistics Charts for several Muzzle Velocities

Field Proven pistol and handgun ammo. Maximum firepower ammo. Best ammunition for pistols and handguns for sale. Buffalo Bore. Strictly big bore. Strictly Business.


----------



## nwgahunter

longbeard83 said:


> Buffalo Bore Ammo
> 
> http://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=123
> 
> Heavy 357 Sig. Low Flash Pistol and Handgun Ammo - 125 gr. Jacketed Hollow Point (1,425fps/M.E. 564 ft. lbs.) - 20 Round Box
> 
> Because you requested it, Buffalo Bore is now producing two full power 357 Sig. loads. These loads are full power 357 Sig. Not the watered down stuff that other factories are already producing. Why is it that a new cartridge gets developed with touted ballistics in the media, only to have the ammo manufacturers "water" it down after a few years on the market? (The same thing happened with the original 10MM) The 357 Sig. was designed to blast a 125gr. bullet at 1,425 FPS out of a four inch carry gun barrel. (Not a much longer test barrel) So, that is what both our loadings do.
> 
> We use flash suppressed powder so that you wont be blinded by your own gun fire should you be required to drop the hammer in low light. Since over 90% of civilian shootings in America happen in low light, flash suppressed ammunition is a huge tactical advantage.
> 
> Item 25A utilizes the 125gr. Jacketed Hollow Point bullet. It is designed to open radically and penetrate roughly 12 to 14 inches in human tissue. Note my velocities from my real world pistol, (not a test barrel) below.
> 
> a. Sig. Mod. 229, 4 inch barrel - 1,430 fps (567 ft. lbs.)
> 
> Item 25B utilizes a 124gr. FMJ flat nose bullet at 1,425 fps. This bullet will smash through typical stick frame walls, car doors and a bears skull or shoulder bones. It is designed for those who need deep penetration. It should penetrate 24+ inches in human tissue. If I were carrying a 357 Sig. for defense, I would carry my pistol with our 125gr. JHC (jacketed hollow cavity) loaded in the chamber and the top 4 or 5 rounds in the magazine. The remaining rounds in the magazine would be these FMJ flat nose loads. Why? After the first few rounds are fired in a fight, most opponents will be dead or behind cover. The FMJ flat nose loads will penetrate many types of cover that would stop a hollow nose bullet. Note my velocities, from my real world pistol, (not a test barrel) below.
> 
> a. Sig. Mod. 229, 4 inch barrel - 1,433 fps (575 ft. lbs.)
> 
> Item 25A - Exterior Ballistics Charts for several Muzzle Velocities
> 
> Field Proven pistol and handgun ammo. Maximum firepower ammo. Best ammunition for pistols and handguns for sale. Buffalo Bore. Strictly big bore. Strictly Business.



Now that is sweet. Much appreciated. I will give them a shot.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Remington Golden Saber is a great all around choice. I've carried it in a .45 as LEO for years. Occaisonally we have to humanly dispatch large animals injured on the roadway. It always worked well, though our departmental policy now requires us to use buckshot.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*Just do this*

Zero in your rifle with a very tight pattern and always make a heart shot... No need for a backup weapon and they drop right there every time.


----------



## nwgahunter

Rich Kaminski said:


> Zero in your rifle with a very tight pattern and always make a heart shot... No need for a backup weapon and they drop right there every time.



I hear you on that one. Rifle is zeroed but I figured if I was going to carry my pistol with me I might as well have a round that will do the job if necessary. It might not always be mine that I have to dispatch either.


----------



## nwgahunter

I just got the Crimson Trace grips on it. I like it so far. I had to mess with the manual ambi-safety though. I had to cut the right side off for the laser to fit. It was pretty easy with a dremel and I still have the left side which is the only one I use anyway. Here is a shot of it. I am ordering the .357 SIG barrel in a few weeks.


----------



## ATLGA

I could see using that .357 sig is primary on hogs and whatnot.


----------



## rvick

i use the buffalo bore 357 sigs for dispatch & am well satisfied, & yes it does matter what you use for dispatch. have seen too many (probably 10 each season) that jump up & run when shot with anything smaller, 38 & 9mm dont cut it, cant shoot them in the head because clients want to mount them. it takes at least a 357 to dependably stop a deer that decides to fight you or your dog. just from my experiences tracking wounded deer. buckshot is much better for stopping a charging deer


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Rich Kaminski said:


> Zero in your rifle with a very tight pattern and always make a heart shot... No need for a backup weapon and they drop right there every time.



Thats what I am saying...  Just carry a hammer and hit the deer in the head - if it is good enough for a cow it will work on a deer.

Does someone really need a specific firearm for killing an animal due to bad shots? Go to the range more or work on getting the animals close enough to kill with 1 shot.

I am not pointing fingers at the original poster!


----------



## nwgahunter

dadsbuckshot said:


> Thats what I am saying...  Just carry a hammer and hit the deer in the head - if it is good enough for a cow it will work on a deer.
> 
> Does someone really need a specific firearm for killing an animal due to bad shots? Go to the range more or work on getting the animals close enough to kill with 1 shot.
> 
> I am not pointing fingers at the original poster!



I understand what you are saying and I put in my range time. I've only walked up on 3 deer that were not dead in my 23 years of hunting. Since I was going to carry a sidearm while hunting I wanted to make sure it had the power just in case. If a deer comes in at 15 yards I may use that instead of my rifle as well. 

I got the .357 barrel in about a week ago and so far I am loving it.


----------



## rvick

good lookin pistol nwga, get yourself some tritium sites & a serpa level 2 holster & you'll be good to go.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Look at the Corbon DPX 357 SIG 125 gr ... uses the Barnes all copper bullet ... DPX  stands for "Deep Penetrating Expanding"

http://corbon.com/DPX.html

Jimmy K


----------



## nwgahunter

BriarPatch99 said:


> Look at the Corbon DPX 357 SIG 125 gr ... uses the Barnes all copper bullet ... DPX  stands for "Deep Penetrating Expanding"
> 
> http://corbon.com/DPX.html
> 
> Jimmy K



I'll have to give those a shot. Thanks BP!


----------



## one hogman

I will have to give the .40 S&W the nod, I carry a G22 with Laser and night sights, with the 180 gr FMJ it is great for head shots to dispatch deer or Hogs in close quarters, I killed two smaller hogs with it last year when I was caught without a rifle. The round packs a punch , is not as bad on the ears as the .357 and a lot cheaper.Lots of firepower in The G22 with 15 rd clips


----------



## dadsbuckshot

nwgahunter said:


> I understand what you are saying and I put in my range time. I've only walked up on 3 deer that were not dead in my 23 years of hunting. Since I was going to carry a sidearm while hunting I wanted to make sure it had the power just in case. If a deer comes in at 15 yards I may use that instead of my rifle as well.
> 
> I got the .357 barrel in about a week ago and so far I am loving it.




I hear ya nwgahunter - like I said I was not pointing fingers at you. There are days I can't miss, but there are others that I should have just saved the ammo because it was a waste. Usually it is all or nothing with me - I either kill the game outright or miss it entirely. IF I were you though - the .357 is great for personal protection, but if I was possibly going to use it for dual purpose I would have to go with a larger caliber.


----------



## huntin1

The Corbon DPX would be a good choice. I don't have any .357's, but if you have never seen them, here are some pics of the 40, and 45 rounds.



















huntin1


----------



## nwgahunter

huntin1 said:


> The Corbon DPX would be a good choice. I don't have any .357's, but if you have never seen them, here are some pics of the 40, and 45 rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntin1



Very nice. I'll give them a shot for sure


----------



## Dub

nwgahunter said:


> Very nice. I'll give them a shot for sure



Nasty looking round!!!!!

I'll bet that'd get'rdun nicely.


----------

